# Half pads and hunter pads



## Angrydragonflyface01 (Dec 11, 2013)

What are the purposes of a hunter pad? Does it serve a different purpose than a saddle pad and a half pad? Or is it rider's preference? My instructor lets me use her English saddle sometimes and she just uses a pad. I want my own stuff and wanted to know if there's a difference or it's a preference things..thanks!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you need to post pictures: your terminology might not be the same as mine.

In my world, I use either a Saddle Pad (square), or a Numnah (saddle shaped). The sole purpose of both of them is to keep the saddle clean. Assuming the saddle is properly fitted then they should not be interfering with, or assisting with the saddle fit and comfort on the horse.

I think that traditionally dressage riders use saddle pads, and hunters, show-jumpers, and x-c riders use numnahs. But the difference is purely aesthetic.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Different words and terminology but same concept and meaning.

A "Hunter Pad" is actually a brand name for a rather expensive saddle pad that looks like this one below. It is also what Shropshirerosie you refer to as a numnah...
It is traditionally white in color, but when I went searching for a example the white pads didn't show up well so you have a black one for visual effect...but think WHITE in color.



























This is what is referred to as a half pad...there are different variations...but this gives you a pretty good idea..









And this is referred to as a dressage style pad {saddle pad} that is shaped "square, actually rectangular" to fit the longer straighter saddle flap of the dressage saddle...some use these today under a close contact, A/P saddle too...









True English pads for the Hunter Show ring are only white/maize in color, plain no design and are only seen around the very edges of the saddle...called "outlining the saddle" or "fitted"...it is to enhance the look not be distracting.
A half pad can be used alone or in combination with a fitted saddle pad or a dressage square.
Now a day it seems pretty much anything goes as far as "looks" in horse turnout in the hunter ring or equitation ring.. use to be "classic" was the only way to go...
A dressage square as you see can be any color, design on them and all seem to be acceptable for schooling... in the show ring I am not sure but think it is white allowed. I do not do dressage so am not positive of that though.
Now... technically...on a well-fitted English saddle _no pad needs to be used_. That is what the underside sweat panels are for...however, it helps a saddle to last and be less work to maintain with the pad use and that is what is now the norm but was not years ago. If you showed hunter classes...no pad, leather saddle and leather girth, flat plain leather bridle with a true snaffle bit or pelham and double reins. 
No gimmick bits, no cheating as it was all checked just before you entered the show ring and you were put in a holding area with no tack changes permitted once in that area...

Wikipedia gives a good description of some of the most common pads found today, their use, materials used in making them and what pad goes where and why it may be being used... here is a link to their explanation..
Saddle blanket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Happy reading.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

horselovinguy said:


> A dressage square as you see can be any color, design on them and all seem to be acceptable for schooling... in the show ring I am not sure but think it is white allowed. I do not do dressage so am not positive of that though.


For reference, the rule for dressage is that saddle pads are optional, but if used they should be "white or of conservative color." White is definitely the most commonly used.


----------



## Angrydragonflyface01 (Dec 11, 2013)

At my barn, the lesson people and I use square English pad...boarders at my barn use a square pad and a half pad..I wanted to know if it's because the boarders jump or it's preference. Thanks for the info given!!


----------

